# The Eames Lounge Chair



## AaroninOC (Sep 1, 2013)

I am about to purchase a pair of Eames Lounge Chairs in walnut finish with black leather next month and wondered if anyone on the forum happened to own one of these chairs themselves. I adore the look and the comfort is really unmatched in my opinion. Naturally, this is not a small investment, so if anyone has two cents worth of free advice, please feel free to chime in!

https://www.hermanmiller.com/products/seating/lounge-seating/eames-lounge-chair-and-ottoman.html


----------



## AaroninOC (Sep 1, 2013)

Okay guys, not all at once.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

My father has one chair and one ottoman, purchased some time in the early 70's. I would not call it an investment but it will last a long time. I have little doubt that chair will grace my living room (or man-cave) in another 5 years or so when they decide to move some place warmer.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Have had one for years...the look is classic but it's not all that comfortable.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I think my aunt has one* (in a rather repulsive greyish-greenish blue leather). I always found it comfortable, and my aunt sits in hers a lot. She's had it at least 30 years. Seems to have held up pretty well. 

* Or something that looks exactly the same in terms of shape. I've never discussed it with her, nor looked for a label.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I hope it comes with a gigantic stereo and headphones.

A groovy floor lamp for reading is also a must.


----------



## AaroninOC (Sep 1, 2013)

I like that couch!



WouldaShoulda said:


> I hope it comes with a gigantic stereo and headphones.
> 
> A groovy floor lamp for reading is also a must.


----------



## AaroninOC (Sep 1, 2013)

That is a fair point, I should have called it an expense rather than an investment. That said, I hope they will be the last lounge chair I have to purchase.



Tilton said:


> My father has one chair and one ottoman, purchased some time in the early 70's. I would not call it an investment but it will last a long time. I have little doubt that chair will grace my living room (or man-cave) in another 5 years or so when they decide to move some place warmer.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

When faced with making a similar decision, I went with an Ekorne Stressless Recliner. It may not have the designer street creds of the "Eames Lounge Chair," but you will find nothing that will treat your back more kindly. The Ekorne is my 'go-to' seating in the man cave!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> When faced with making a similar decision, I went with an Ekorne Stressless Recliner. It may not have the designer street creds of the "Eames Lounge Chair," but you will find nothing that will treat your back more kindly. The Ekorne is my 'go-to' seating in the man cave!


I have the Ekorne stressless myself (albeit a hand-me-down from my father, bought in the late 70's [I think]) and I find it much more comfortable than the Eames, but the style is certainly not quite the same. Mine is the old version pictured below.


----------



## AaroninOC (Sep 1, 2013)

I will look into that at once, thank you for the feedback!



eagle2250 said:


> When faced with making a similar decision, I went with an Ekorne Stressless Recliner. It may not have the designer street creds of the "Eames Lounge Chair," but you will find nothing that will treat your back more kindly. The Ekorne is my 'go-to' seating in the man cave!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
You are quite welcome. I purchased mine about four years back, while in the process of remodeling my study, into the "man-cave" of today! The Ekorne design I purchased was their "Eagle" design (what else!), equipped with a teak wood base and upholstered in a navy hued leather. The chair was originally purchased with a polished teak lap-desk attachment, which was removed after about six months of listening to our adult children telling me how dorky the desk attachment looked. However, in my defense, every one of our grand kids loved that desk attachment! Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

My wife and I were recently given a "Perfect Chair". Also without the designer cred, it is one amazing sitting experience. USA made, as well.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

I rented a house a few years ago that had an Eames chair and matching ottoman.

The comfort is unmatched.


----------



## AaroninOC (Sep 1, 2013)

I just preordered now. Herman Miller is offering 15% off in there semi-annual sale.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

AaroninOC said:


> I just preordered now. Herman Miller is offering 15% off in there semi-annual sale.


Herman Miller is one of the few manufacturers of furniture about which I'll say, hang the expense, it's worth three times as much to buy Herman.

It's simply the most comfortable, bulletproof stuff on the market. Let us know how the chair works out for you.


----------



## jack_jones (Nov 8, 2014)

What is everyone's thoughts on reproductions? I'm thinking about picking up an eames lounge chair replica from Emfurn. They claim to have the best replica on the market plus shipped for free. I'm debating whether to buy their version or go with Herman Miller's version. I don't have 5k to drop on a chair and it should be illegal for a chair to cost as much as a decent used car!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

My wife is in the furniture business and sells the Eames chair. It's certainly an iconic piece but there are a few draw backs:

1) It's damned expensive

2) It's not adjustable. It's one size fits all so think long and hard as to how versatile it will be


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

jack_jones said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on reproductions? I'm thinking about picking up an eames lounge chair replica from Emfurn. They claim to have the best replica on the market plus shipped for free. I'm debating whether to buy their version or go with Herman Miller's version. I don't have 5k to drop on a chair and it should be illegal for a chair to cost as much as a decent used car!


I'd get some other chair instead then.


----------



## B_Wong (Aug 10, 2014)

jack_jones said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on reproductions? I'm thinking about picking up an eames lounge chair replica from Emfurn. They claim to have the best replica on the market plus shipped for free. I'm debating whether to buy their version or go with Herman Miller's version. I don't have 5k to drop on a chair and it should be illegal for a chair to cost as much as a decent used car!


I agree that it is outrageously expensive for what it is. I absolutely love the look, and when I have some more money to spend I plan on purchasing a replica. The replicas I have sat in felt 95% as good as the real deal, although there's something to be said about a well worn Brazilian rosewood Eames lounge from the 60s. They just have that amazing broken in look that gets better with age.


----------



## johnlyndell (Dec 3, 2014)

I agree that it is outrageously expensive for what it is. I absolutely love the look, and when I have some more money to spend I plan on purchasing a replica. The replicas I have sat in felt 95% as good as the real deal, although there's something to be said about a well worn Brazilian rosewood Eames lounge from the 60s. They just have that amazing broken in look that gets better with age. What more could you ask for?
https://www.manhattanhomedesign.com/eames-lounge-chair-and-ottoman.html


----------



## expressingmyself (Jun 16, 2010)

johnlyndell said:


> I agree that it is outrageously expensive for what it is. I absolutely love the look, and when I have some more money to spend I plan on purchasing a replica. The replicas I have sat in felt 95% as good as the real deal, although there's something to be said about a well worn Brazilian rosewood Eames lounge from the 60s. They just have that amazing broken in look that gets better with age. What more could you ask for?
> https://www.manhattanhomedesign.com/eames-lounge-chair-and-ottoman.html


What a strange spammer you are.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Expressingmyself:

Please explain to me how a poster to The Eames Lounge Chair thread, linking to a present day reproduction of an Eames chair design leads to your conclusion of "what a strange spammer you are?"


----------



## expressingmyself (Jun 16, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Expressingmyself:
> 
> Please explain to me how a poster to The Eames Lounge Chair thread, linking to a present day reproduction of an Eames chair design leads to your conclusion of "what a strange spammer you are?"


(1) Registered 16 months ago
(2) First and only post revives a thread that had been dormant for 17 months
(3) First and only post includes link to commercial website and item for sale
(4) Location happens to be the same as commercial website

This behavior very much mirrors that of a spam bot (although significantly more patient and sophisticated).

If he is not a spammer, I will be very curious as to what created such a burning desire to seek out a thread on Eames chairs on a clothing discussion forum and use it to make a debut post.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Thanks for the reply, expressingmyself.

In the future, should you have concerns regarding a post, use the triangular shaped icon at the bottom of the post to report it. Leveling accusations at another member is not your role. Thank you in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## expressingmyself (Jun 16, 2010)

Noted. I will be happy to cooperate going forward. In my defense I think it's quite fair to say one who copies the text of 17 month old post verbatim and appends a generic phrase and a commercial link does not seem to be particularly interested in making meaningful contributions to the AA community, but perhaps I misunderstood the expectations regarding quality of discourse here as the post remains...


----------



## endag (May 29, 2018)

Really nothing like it.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

It's a lovely looking chair, but I must be the only person in the world who doesn't think Eames lounge chairs are comfortable. My wife bought me one as an anniversary present and it sits in the corner of my home office collecting dust. The ottoman has become a space for piling mail. Though I appreciated the thought, a new set of golf clubs would have been put to better use.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Getting one still tempts, especially now that Herman Miller is making them in a post-50's size.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ekornes sells a better, more comfortable, stressless recliner, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll have to try one out. There's a dealer near me.


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

My chair is a Hancock and Moore wingback recliner. I'm surprised nobody has mentioned this yet. Supremely comfortable and solid as the rock of Gibraltar. Stub your toe on it once, and you'll understand what I mean.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

We presently have two Ekornes in our nest...a recliner/ottoman and a loveseat/ottoman. Both see heavy use, but the recliner seems to be the favorite, even with the grand kids. Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> We presently have two Ekornes in our nest...a recliner/ottoman and a loveseat/ottoman. Both see heavy use, but the recliner seems to be the favorite, even with the grand kids. Good luck in your hunt!


Mary and I are a two Ekornes chair household. We found a great sale. We tried Eames. The Ekornes were simply far more comfortable.

Tim


----------



## Miami_Heat (Nov 20, 2018)

I have had literally 100s of Eames chairs over the years so have sat in pretty much all of their variations. As has been said, the lounge chair isn't actually very comfortable with it's low back - it is also quite fragile too, the vintage chairs in particular suffering from potential shock mount issues (can result in nasty damage!).

The aluminium and soft pad group are a better bet IMO especially for regular use. As has been said the EA 116 is a nice chair, my personal favourite is the EA 222 - the base tilts back and I find the soft pad chairs just have that little more give in the cushion. Someone mentioned above re sourcing ottomans - they aren't easy to come by on the used market but do crop up from time to time. I'd always buy genuine, if you're patient sometimes the odd Vitra chair pops up at a reasonable price - IMO the market for Eames has slowed down quite a lot in the last few days so I wouldn't go paying top dollar. Gone are the days when you had dozens after the same chair!

The Lamino is a nice chair, had a few over the years one of the most iconic chairs to come out of Sweden IMO! Nice AJ lamp too  I don't sell much furniture these days, mostly post war art, but happy to give advice on here









I mostly collect Poul Kjaerholm, Arne Jacobsen and Hans Wegner these days. Used to be a big Eames/George Nelson collector but taste have changed.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Welcome to AAAC and thanks for your perspective. However, you might note that many of the Ekorne recliners claim to provide the lumbar support that even you point out is so essential for a healthy seating platform. I can say for a fact that the two Ekorne seating systems in the Eagle's roost provide excellent lumbar support! Most comfortable seating in the nest.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Welcome to AAAC and thanks for your perspective. However, you might note that many of the Ekorne recliners claim to provide the lumbar support that even you point out is so essential for a healthy seating platform. I can say for a fact that the two Ekorne seating systems in the Eagle's roost provide excellent lumbar support! Most comfortable seating in the nest.


Another vote heartily endorsing the Ekornes Stressless recliners. My wife had shoulder surgery on 1/4/19 and pretty much lived in hers for over a month. No complaints but many moments of thankfulness and appreciation. We got a silly good deal on ours. Those specials are worth waiting for. The place we got ours also had Eames chairs. So we got to make very good comparisons. It was not close in our assessment. The longer we have them the more we appreciate them.


----------



## Elessarcif (Nov 1, 2017)

I just bit the bullet and bought an eames for my study. I have always loved the look and it will work well in there. I also find it pretty comfortable for a reading chair. Now I just need to find the right side table and lamp. My wife happens to find the chair hideous but as long as it is in my office she doesnt have to look at it *shrug*.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Miami_Heat said:


> In general, recliners are very bad for your back. If you are sitting - you are better off sitting completely upright with a lumbar pillow at your lower back (or an in a chair with lumbar support) and both feet planted firmly on the floor. No recliners in my house. My car seat is also completely upright for my lower back - very few people Singh is (most keep it at a slight recline) but it's best for your back/posture. Hope this overview might help you!


It has been well established that sitting, at all, is bad for you. Recliners, being semi-supine, are actually better for you.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Elessarcif said:


> I just bit the bullet and bought an eames for my study. I have always loved the look and it will work well in there. I also find it pretty comfortable for a reading chair. Now I just need to find the right side table and lamp. My wife happens to find the chair hideous but as long as it is in my office she doesnt have to look at it *shrug*.


Advice from a long-time husband: making your study "hideous" or otherwise undesirable to enter or spend time in is an honored tradition!

DH


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Elessarcif said:


> I just bit the bullet and bought an eames for my study. I have always loved the look and it will work well in there. I also find it pretty comfortable for a reading chair. Now I just need to find the right side table and lamp. My wife happens to find the chair hideous but as long as it is in my office she doesnt have to look at it *shrug*.


My wife surprised me with one a couple years ago for our anniversary. I was looking for a new, comfortable reading/TV chair for my office and initially liked the looks of the Eames lounge chairs, until I sat in one. I must be one of the only people who doesn't think they're all that comfortable.

Anyway, I probably should have told her (at some point BEFORE our anniversary) that I had changed my mind! Oops. On the rare occasion she actually spends any time in my office, she likes to sit in it and thinks it's comfortable. Most of the time the ottoman becomes a repository for mail and stacks of magazines (that I read at my desk). It's a very nice looking chair, though. I appreciated the thought, but another watch or a new set of golf clubs would have been put to better use. LOL.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

TMMKC said:


> My wife surprised me with one a couple years ago for our anniversary. I was looking for a new, comfortable reading/TV chair for my office and initially liked the looks of the Eames lounge chairs, until I sat in one. I must be one of the only people who doesn't think they're all that comfortable.
> 
> Anyway, I probably should have told her (at some point BEFORE our anniversary) that I had changed my mind! Oops. On the rare occasion she actually spends any time in my office, she likes to sit in it and thinks it's comfortable. Most of the time the ottoman becomes a repository for mail and stacks of magazines (that I read at my desk). It's a very nice looking chair, though. I appreciated the thought, but another watch or a new set of golf clubs would have been put to better use. LOL.


You're not the only one. I've sat in one before in the showroom and I was struck by its complete inability to be adjusted. Unless you are of a certain frame that fits the Eames, it's not a practical chair.

It certainly is eye candy though!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

SG_67 said:


> You're not the only one. I've sat in one before in the showroom and I was struck by its complete inability to be adjusted. Unless you are of a certain frame that fits the Eames, it's not a practical chair.
> 
> It certainly is eye candy though!


Frankly...it is such an iconic, great design that I suspect many people convince themselves it's comfortable. I am a normal-sized guy, a little under six feet, and not big by any stretch. I don't like the fact I can't rest my head (the back doesn't come up high enough), the arms are too low to comfortably rest my elbows for reading...plus the angle of the chair makes my lower back and bum ache after 15-20 minutes. Like most mid-century furniture, it's best to be looked at than sat on.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The Eames was designed in an era when folks were shorter. The newest version now comes in a larger size and it . . . makes me not want to get up until at least 9:00 pm . . . next Tuesday.


----------



## Elessarcif (Nov 1, 2017)

Yes I got the larger version and it is delightfully comfortable. I think the wife has started to warm to it also.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Our favorite local furniture vendor, who carries Ekorne Stressless furniture, has a new recliner design on display that has set my procurement chimes a ringing, leaving me more than ready to add to my collection. But alas, the medium sized version was priced at $3895 and the larger (my size) version was $4295. In my accounting ledger, that's a whole lot of money for a chair...maybe a bit too much!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Our favorite local furniture vendor, who carries Ekorne Stressless furniture, has a new recliner design on display that has set my procurement chimes a ringing, leaving me more than ready to add to my collection. But alas, the medium sized version was priced at $3895 and the larger (my size) version was $4295. In my accounting ledger, that's a whole lot of money for a chair...maybe a bit too much!


That certainly does seem a bit too much, especially given I was able to snag Stressless on sale last year for about $1200. The other one I love is the Zero Gravity. They also make a lawn chair version of the Zero Gravity that is readily available for $50 or less. Yesterday it was 80F in Austin. I had just finished power washing and resealing our deck. The cedar elms above were spring green with new leaves. I plunked myself down in one of the Zero Gravity chairs, my son in law in the one beside me. My wife came out, and I said, "Care to join us in Nirvana?" In the realm of things other than other people, I put a good chair right up there with a good day, a dog, and a good book as the very best company.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Better yet, you can get the true Eames design, with ottoman, .


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Elessarcif (Nov 1, 2017)

TKI67 said:


> That certainly does seem a bit too much, especially given I was able to snag Stressless on sale last year for about $1200. The other one I love is the Zero Gravity. They also make a lawn chair version of the Zero Gravity that is readily available for $50 or less. Yesterday it was 80F in Austin. I had just finished power washing and resealing our deck. The cedar elms above were spring green with new leaves. I plunked myself down in one of the Zero Gravity chairs, my son in law in the one beside me. My wife came out, and I said, "Care to join us in Nirvana?" In the realm of things other than other people, I put a good chair right up there with a good day, a dog, and a good book as the very best company.


Add in a great scotch or negroni and I could not agree more.


----------



## Nikola 85 (Mar 3, 2020)

Oldsarge said:


> The Eames was designed in an era when folks were shorter. The newest version now comes in a larger size and it . . . makes me not want to get up until at least 9:00 pm . . . next Tuesday.


That was a huge issue for me. I am 6.4 and to me, it looks like it would not fit at all. So, finding a company that offers a higher version was fantastic. I had an old original one and this has all the quality. The only difference is a bit of squeaking noise that leather makes. The store is called Bespoek. I am sure that you can find other as well.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I would imagine CITES affects the prices on old Brazilian Eames chairs the same way it affects Brazilian wood guitars. My old D-28, bought for $275, would fetch about $7000 today, entry level for a dreadnaught with Brazilian back and sides. I have an old, probably circa 1890, Brazilian table. I called Collings about having it made into a guitar. They would not touch it due to CITES concerns. So it is still a table, and I am very happily playing a mahogany guitar.


----------

